# The Catholic Cult?



## Jordycbc23 (May 24, 2005)

the topic buzzing around Conway AR is that alot of the men and women of Central Baptist College veiws catholism as a cult rather than an exceptable Christian Church. Conway is made up of 45% catholics and has stirred up some minor trouble in the community. any comments

also is it right to consider other "world religions" as so instead of coming out and calling them "cults" as they truely are...


----------



## BobVigneault (May 24, 2005)

The RCC is not a cult, it is an apostate church. I like the definition of 'religion' that it is 'man's response to God'. This would encompass the 'world religions'. Understood in the light of Romans 1 -3, the world religions consist of man's attempt to respond to God but doing it wrongly and not according to God's commandments. God's covenant people have the revelation of God in scripture. 

The rest of the world sees God's power and divine nature but respond by suppressing the truth, worshipping the creature, exchanging the truth for a lie and perverting a proper response. Hence, the world religions are destructive attempts to hide from God or replace God altogether.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 24, 2005)

Good answer Bob. I agree


----------



## Jordycbc23 (May 26, 2005)

definition of a Cult

1 : formal religious veneration : WORSHIP
2 : a system of religious beliefs and ritual; also : its body of adherents
3 : a religion regarded as unorthodox or spurious; also : its body of adherents
4 : a system for the cure of disease based on dogma set forth by its promulgator <health cults>
5 a : great devotion to a person, idea, object, movement, or work (as a film or book); especially : such devotion regarded as a literary or intellectual fad b : a usually small group of people characterized by such devotion


as a Christian with Sound doctrine would it not be right to call every other religion a cult..... whether or not we call it a religion or a cult it is still wrong am i right


----------

